# CD Cases for SHB



## TwinkieBee (Feb 21, 2011)

Go to www.russellapiaries.com and check out the forums on hive beetles. There is also a link on the links page that will take you to their Photobucket albums where there are tons of pics of their work on hive beetles and a few pics showing how to make cd traps. They have a bait called Beetle Juice that works very well in my hives.


----------



## mrmedic (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks! Headed there now.....


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

The beettle jiuce is potent, use with care.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

here ya go...I use a combo of crisco, honey and boric acid. Sometimes I might put a loop of Combat around the crisco paste. But not always.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Just be careful not to get any poisons near the openings. Also keep in mind that using DE is not a good idea, as a good gust of wind can cause troubles for the bees or brood near it. Also the cd traps get waxed down pretty well, so when you are working the hives, sometimes the tops will be stuck to the bottom of frames and the bottoms be stuck to the tops of the frames below, causing them to separate when you separate the boxes... this could release DE into the hive and kill brood and bees... so just be careful... That said... KILL EM ALL!!!!


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

The only good hive beetle is a dead hive beetle......Robert, glad to see you are alive and kicking. TK


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Ha! Thanks Ted. It's nice to come up for air every now and then, even if its just for a second. For those that have never seen a large queen operation during mid-season, picture 10 tax accountants taking on the work of 500 tax accountants... during this time of the year, we see our families for a few hours each week, and sleep while traveling, and live on honey and whatever crawls out from under the nucs. Lol. 

It's been a terrible year for most everyone so far, and I have to say, without the tireless efforts of an awesome staff and the understanding of a great industry, we wouldn't have made it this far... just crossed the 30k queen threshold today, almost half way there!


----------



## jones (May 9, 2011)

Wow. But the grass is always greener... that sounds like more fun than what I have to do at work tomorrow.

Here are my traps. One to go at entrance and one between the two deeps. I hope I at least catch the one little guy I saw running around... 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8625018/Photo May 26, 10 24 06 PM.jpg


----------

